# Ipv mini 2 (70w) or Smok M50 (65w version)



## stevie g (16/2/15)

desperately looking for either device. Please let me know if you have it.


----------



## Sir Vape (17/2/15)

Sprint ask @KieranD I know he had a few M65's


----------



## KieranD (17/2/15)

I am all sold out  These little guys flew off the shelves!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## stevie g (17/2/15)

Seems like I will be sorted shortly.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tiaan (22/2/15)

Having a Pre-Order for the IPV over here - http://www.ecigssa.co.za/pre-order-ipv-mini-ii-70w-box-mod.t9181/


----------



## VandaL (23/2/15)

Ipv mini 2 1000x over the m50. I love mine. Flawless performance on every front with a solid weighty body. Easy access to ur battery and looks good.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------

